# refrigerator door has to be almost slammed



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

You don't adjust the door. You adjust the "level" of the refrigerator.
There are threaded adjustable, round or hex-shaped leveling brackets ("legs") on the two front corners.
Have someone tilt the refrigerator back while you unscrew the leveling brackets out enough to give it a slight slant backwards that will make the door close every time.
If they haven't been unscrewed in a long while, you may have to spritz the threads with WD-40 and use a pair of channel-locks to get them moving.
Since they're screwed in "upside down", you'll need to turn them "clockwise" to raise the front.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

If this is a single door refer MAYBE this will help: both hinges, on top of box and bottom are somewhat adjustable, you will see normally 2 or 3 screws holding them to the box, try to loosen them a bit and you can "twist the hinge a bit, that may help. The problem also could the the hinges themselvs could be bad, since it is a Kenmore you can get parts from Sears OR Whirlpool.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

When my refrigerator door doesn't close, it's something sticking out inside that needs to be repositioned.
Ron


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Ron; I thought we taught you better than that in "Hitman school" :}:}:}:} When you store the bodies in the refer ya gotta brake:laughing: da legs so they bend better


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

It's _much_ easier to use a chainsaw on the frozen stuff sticking out. LOL


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Mike; You Da Man Now I know why you took the ph d course, I quit too soon:thumbup: :yes::laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I stopped storing them in the refrigerator when I found out they don't, "taste like chicken".
This was a big disappointment as they were sooo easy to catch.
Ron


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

And all that you've gotta do for "hamburger" is use a chipper. 
Ever seen "Fargo"? LOL


----------



## nacko (Jan 29, 2008)

cleaning the weatherstripping will usually help with the seal (if that's the problem) (soap and water)


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Mike,Mike,Mike dere is dat PH D stuff again ROFLMFAO. Just remember a little oregano,salt,pepper and Oh yeah Parmesan Cheese


----------

